# Milton Keynes Bridleways ?



## Bucks Fizz (31 August 2013)

Has anyone got any links for maps of Bridleways in Milton Keynes? In particular those just north of MK; Haversham, Little Linford and possibly up to Salcey Forest in Northants? 

Despite extensive googling I can't seem to find any online at all!


----------



## D66 (31 August 2013)

I use getamap - zoom in to the correct area and click on leisure.  If you pay you can get a map centred where you want it.


----------



## Leo Walker (31 August 2013)

I bought an Os map. I think it cost me about a fiver. The hacking in MK is brilliant! I moved there from living in a national park and the hacking in MK was better! I currently live right on the edge of the N.Yorks moors, less than half a mile from open moorland. I move back to MK in November and I cant wait! Being at the edge of the moors is all well and good, but its a hell of a slog up hill and down dale and its awfully exposed when you get there. I used to ride for hours and hours in MK round beautiful parks etc. I loved it!


----------



## Bucks Fizz (1 September 2013)

Thanks for your replies. 

I've just looked at the getamap, will have to try it on a pc as not sure it will work on the IPad.

I know, MK is great for hacking isn't it. For such a build up area there is a lot of green left! Can you believe when I phoned a local riding school about prices for a hack they said there was nowhere to hack in MK?!!


----------



## lara b (2 September 2013)

Look at bing maps then pick the ordnance survey option. Salcey have their own map too


----------



## Bucks Fizz (3 September 2013)

Lara thank you so much that is fab, I have never tried bing maps before but that is exactly what I hoped would exist somewhere!


----------



## lara b (3 September 2013)

Glad it helped


----------

